# Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!



## eddyguru (4. Mai 2008)

Tach Leutz,

er ist zwar nicht der größte Räuber,aber doch einer der Schönsten!!!!Also hat doch auch der Barsch nen eigenen Thread verdient!?

Ich hoffe es gibt nicht schon einen Tröd.Habe zumindest nix aktuelles gefunden.

Fange dann auch gleich mal an:

Die Jungs sind langsam fertig bei uns und die Besseren kommen zum vorschein.Mal die größten die meine Freundin und ich dieses We zum Fotoshooting überreden konnten.

Allen dicke Stachelritter für ´08!!!













gruß

Eddy


----------



## don rhabano (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Also ich hab vor 2Tagen nur 2 10cm Bärschchen gefangen. Der eine ist leider im "Drill" dahingeschiden. Kleine Fische -zu große Haken.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

hey

also wir fischen atm auch gezielt auf die gestreiften räuber:

10er haken+2 mittlere dendrobenas gefallen denen im moment ganz gut  

gefischt haben wir mit waggler,und zupfen bzw. ziehen die würmer dann immer ein bisschen weiter.

gefangen haben wir ca. 20 barsche pro mann und tag(ca. 4 stunden geangelt)

allerdings haben sich viele kleine barsche an den würmern vergriffen  |rolleyes

bei ungefähr 20-22cm war schluss=>der größte hatte 26cm

pics stelle ich noch ein=>die hat atm noch ein kollege aufm handy.

ciao dennis


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

konnte meine ersten für dieses jahr fangen guckst du!


----------



## eddyguru (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> konnte meine ersten für dieses jahr fangen guckst du!


 

schön längst gesichtet|supergri.
Fette Brummer!!

Petri#6


----------



## skatefreak (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

wow tolle fische #6
womit angelt ihr zu dieser jahreszeit auf barsch??

Viele Grüße Daniel


----------



## gringo92 (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



skatefreak schrieb:


> wow tolle fische #6
> womit angelt ihr zu dieser jahreszeit auf barsch??
> 
> Viele Grüße Daniel



hi wie wärs mit kleinen gummiködern in schwarz ?
die sehen aus wie kaulquappen !
mein kumpel hat damit nach dem ersten wurf nen 15er gefangen
ich bin ja nicht so der barschangler ^^
aber ein 35er ist ihm auf ein (sehr)großen spinner von lidl draufgegangen


----------



## Stazi (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Also ich habe Urlaub an der Eider gemacht und konnte in der Dämmerung einen wirklich richtig schönen Barsch von 48cm verhaften.
Gebissen hat er auf ein DS-Rig marke eigenbau
der Gummi aufm Offsethaken war Goldglitter


----------



## Luki** (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hi,

letztes Weekend bin ich auf Forellen mit Spinner, da hat ein kleiner 35 Stachelritter gebissen:vik:

Gruß


----------



## Addi123 (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ich hatte auch 4 Barsche gefangen aber nur 10-26cm|uhoh: einer gefangen mit gummifisch und spinner die anderen alle mit Maden

Lg Addi


----------



## Schuschek (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Stazi schrieb:


> Also ich habe Urlaub an der Eider gemacht und konnte in der Dämmerung einen wirklich richtig schönen Barsch von 48cm verhaften.
> Gebissen hat er auf ein DS-Rig marke eigenbau
> der Gummi aufm Offsethaken war Goldglitter


Petri!
Von so einer Granate wäre ein Foto mal schön. 48er Barsch sieht man nicht alle Tage


----------



## GEO7 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo, 

war vor 2 Tagen auch gezielt auf Barsch angeln und konnte 4 Exemplare fangen. Der größte mit 30 cm auf Made (!), die drei anderen alle auf Spro ASP-Spinner, welche nicht bedeutend größer als der Köder waren.

Ich hänge mal ein Bild von einem Riesenbarsch ran, der letzten Herbst bei uns beim Abfischen eines Stadtteiches gefangen wurde. Also leider nicht geangelt. |kopfkrat
So einen fetten Barsch habe ich vorher noch nicht live gesehen. Der Barsch hat sich wohl von den massenhaft dort vorkommenden Giebeln und Goldfischen ernährt, die ihm wohl von allein ins Maul geschwommen sind. :q


----------



## Grundangler85 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@geo7

boar was hatte der Barsch ? habter den zufällig gemessen ?


----------



## GEO7 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nein, leider nicht, da es sehr schnell gehen mußte. Die besseren Fische wurden abtransportiert und in ein DAV-Gewässer umgesetzt. 
Ich finde, dass der Barsch extrem fett ist, da er so hochrückig wie ein Brassen ist. 

Vielleicht seh ich ihn mal wieder, leider ist sein neues Gewässer ziemlich groß. Wird sicherlich schwer, den an den Hacken zu bekommen ...:c


----------



## Matze 28 (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nicht schlecht, ich soll heute abend auch mal schaun was die barsche so treiben.
Werde es mit  DS und ner grund rute mit tauwurm probiern, evtl. geht da ja auch noch der ein oder andere Aal drauf. 
 Gruss Matze


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hier mal meine vier größten Barsche aus diesem Jahr.
Sie waren nach der Reinfolge 39, 39, 43 und 44 cm lang.





















Natürlich schwimmen die Moppel alle fröhlich weiter und ich hoffe darauf, dass ich sie mit ein paar CM mehr irgendwann wieder fangen!


----------



## schrauber78 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ptri zu den schönen Barschen!


----------



## barschzocker1961 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@fishing champ ich hab einfach mal ne frage bist du auch bei spanish-fishing angemeldet??? joa hast geiles tackle und petri


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Danke!
@Barschzocker1961
Jo, ich bin dort angemeldet.
Unter dem gleichen Namen wir hier!
Warum fragst du?


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



barschzocker1961 schrieb:


> @fishing champ ich hab einfach mal ne frage bist du auch bei spanish-fishing angemeldet??? joa hast geiles tackle und petri



Die rute ist eine Fantasista red die Rolle kan ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die rute ist eine Fantasista red die Rolle kan ich nicht erkennen.


Auf den Bilder ist das ganz oben meine Fantsista Yabai mit einer Daiwa Zillion und unten ist es die Fantasista Red mit der erst neu erschienen Shimano Biomaster 1000 08 (japanisches Modell) und davor einer Technium 2500 FA.


----------



## spinner14 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Richtig geile Barsche und geiles Tackle!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@ fishingchamp: Sehr schöne Fische und gut, wie du mit ihnen umgehst!


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Auf den Bilder ist das ganz oben meine Fantsista Yabai mit einer Daiwa Zillion und unten ist es die Fantasista Red mit der erst neu erschienen Shimano Biomaster 1000 08 (japanisches Modell) und davor einer Technium 2500 FA.



Ganz oben eine Zillon? Die Zillon ist ne Baitcaster Low Profile dachte ich immer ;+


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @ Fishingchamp: Sehr Schöne Fische Und Gut, Wie Du Mit Ihnen Umgehst!



#6 




> Natürlich schwimmen die Moppel alle fröhlich weiter und ich hoffe darauf, dass ich sie mit ein paar CM mehr irgendwann wieder fangen!



Wenn sie ihren Kiefer überhaupt noch auf bekommen, zum Fressen.

Aber du hälst sie ja nicht mehr so, stimmt's?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ganz oben eine Zillon? Die Zillon ist ne Baitcaster Low Profile dachte ich immer ;+


 
Oben ist ein kleiner weißer Kasten, mit einem roten X. Der zeigt, das ein Bild bzw. eine Grafik nicht angezeigt werden kann. Das wird wohl das Bild mit der Zillion sein#6

mfg Flo


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Danke!



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde es mitbekommen, wenn sie dort tot rumschwimmen würden. Wenigstens einer der Barsche wäre dann ja schon verendet, wenn deine Theorie stimmt, oder? Vorallem einer der Barsche, die ich schon im Frühling gefangen habe, oder?|wavey:

Wenn man hier ein Bild einstellt, dann wird ja eh immer gemeckert.
Von mir werden ihr hier sicher kein Barschbild mehr sehen.



@Denni_lo

Bei mir wird das Bild angezeigt. 
Insgesamt sind es fünf Bilder. Auf dem entsprechenden Bild habe ich eine rote Mütze, blaue Kaputze (blauer Pulli) und eine dunkelgrüne Jacke an.


----------



## angel-edy (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hey fishingchamp, schöne Barsche und schöne Bilder.
Bin aus dem BA - Forum ja nichts anderes von dir gewohnt ;-)
Lass dich von den Neidern net runter machen und stell weiter deine Barsche rein, bitte. 

Gruß, angel-edy.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> ...
> @Denni_lo
> 
> Bei mir wird das Bild angezeigt.
> Insgesamt sind es fünf Bilder. Auf dem entsprechenden Bild habe ich eine rote Mütze, blaue Kaputze (blauer Pulli) und eine dunkelgrüne Jacke an.



Eben das Bild sehe ich nicht, ich sehe nur 4 bilder



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Oben ist ein kleiner weißer Kasten, mit einem roten X. Der zeigt, das ein Bild bzw. eine Grafik nicht angezeigt werden kann. Das wird wohl das Bild mit der Zillion sein#6
> 
> mfg Flo



Kriege ich nicht angezeigt.. auch nicht das Fehlbild. Wunderte mich bloß weil ich lange im Netz nach ner Zillon gesucht hatte, aber jetzt direkt vor Ort kaufen lasse (Kolllege kommt in 2 Monaten zurück), es war eben nie eine Zillon als Spinnrolle dabei.


----------



## fishingchamp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Was'n jetzt los.
Ich seh das Bild gerade auch nicht...Hmmm....
Hier das Bild nochmal. Ist aus dem Januar.


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Ich würde es mitbekommen, wenn sie dort tot rumschwimmen würden. Wenigstens einer der Barsche wäre dann ja schon verendet, wenn deine Theorie stimmt, oder?



 |muahah:|sagnix


----------



## anglermeister17 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@wicked: Wieso glaubst du, es macht den Barschen was aus, wenn man den "Maulgriff" wie gezeigt ansetzt? 
Von wegen "sie würden das maul nicht zu kriegen", so n Schwachsinn hab ich ja selten gehört, bei allem Respekt. 
Zeig uns dann doch mal, wie man die Barsche "richtig" hält? 
Am besten fest am Körper mit nem Handtuch zugreifen und dann releasen, wäre das DEINE Methode?
Die amerikanischen Basspros halten die Fische doch auch so, und wenn alles verenden würde, was die so rausgeholt und mit weit aufgerissenem Maul vor die Kamera gehalten haben... 
Ich will um Gottes Willen keinen streit vom Bann brechen, aber wenn man schon so harsche Kritik wie du hier ablässt, sollte man auch sagen, warum es schlecht ist, was er macht, und was er besser machen könnte, bei dem, was er macht!


----------



## bazawe (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Weiß nicht was am Maulgriff falsch sein soll, ich lande alle Barsche so und bis jetzt habens alle überlebt (außer die ich verwertet habe). Lasse mich aber gerne über eine bessere Landemethode belehren, wenns für den Fisch schonender ist.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## honeybee (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Konnte gestern auch mal wieder EINEN erwischen......irgendwie wollsen die großen dieses Jahr nicht so recht.

http://img152.*ih.us/img152/4914/img0466dk6.jpg


----------



## Nelson (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@ wicked

Entschuldige - aber - wenn man von nichts ne Ahnung hat, einfach mal Klappe halten ok?!!!

mfg


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @wicked: Wieso glaubst du, es macht den Barschen was aus, wenn man den "Maulgriff" wie gezeigt ansetzt?



Eigentlich ist der Griff ok, aber ab einer bestimmten Größe macht das sehr wohl etwas aus, oder wie würde es dir gefallen, wenn dein ganzes Körpergewicht am Kiefergelenk gehalten wird??? Das kann man überdehnen.  



> Zeig uns dann doch mal, wie man die Barsche "richtig" hält?


Warum nicht einfach ne zweite Hand dazunehmen und den Fisch waagerecht halten? Ach nein, da kann man ja sein "geiles Tackle" nicht mit in die Kamera halten.



> Die amerikanischen Basspros halten die Fische doch auch so, und wenn alles verenden würde, was die so rausgeholt und mit weit aufgerissenem Maul vor die Kamera gehalten haben...


Soll ich jetzt lachen oder weinen über diese Antwort??? Zu deiner Info: Black Bass und Flussbarsch ist nicht der selbe Fisch! Dazu ob das, was die Amis alles so machen nun super toll ist sag ich lieber nix!


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@wicked walley 

sehe es doch ein dein kommentar war überflüssig.da hat ein "junger angler" super barsche gefangen die man auch nicht alle tage fängt auch nicht ich obwohl die möglichkeit auf der müritz zu genüge gegeben ist, und anstatt ihm einfach zu gratulieren musst du natürlich wieder was dran aussetzen-warum weil viel lieber du dort mit solchen barschen auf den bild gewesen wärst nix anderes da gibts auch nix raus zu reden!!#q
es kann ja sein das es nicht grade super für die barsche ist aber ich kenne es so das man den fisch ins maul greift und ihn quasi über die gesamte fingerfläche hält von seinem daumen!und wenn man einen hecht der wohl noch viel mehr wiegt bei einem meter am kiemengriff landen kann denn sollten die barsche das schon lange abkönnen bei der relation der größe und gewichtes zur stabilität des kiefers und der kiefergelenke!

deshalb hier ein dickes petri dem fänger mach dir nix draus es gibt überall i...ten und poste weiter deine tollen fische!

werde am weekend auch mal los wenn ich was bekomme werde ich es posten!


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> und anstatt ihm einfach zu gratulieren musst du natürlich wieder was dran aussetzen-warum weil viel lieber du dort mit solchen barschen auf den bild gewesen wärst nix anderes da gibts auch nix raus zu reden!!#q



 Tut mir leid, kannst du ja nicht wissen, aber das habe ich keinesfalls nötig.


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@wicked walley

anscheinend ja sonst würdest ja nicht solche hirnlosen kommentare schreiben!


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> anscheinend ja sonst würdest ja nicht solche *hirnlosen* kommentare schreiben!



Vielleicht solltest du dir da mal an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@wicked walley

ne brauche ich nicht habe hier ja keine kritik, an markelosen und super fangbildern, ausgesetz die keinen grund hat:vik:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @wicked walley
> 
> ne brauche ich nicht habe hier ja keine kritik, an markelosen und super fangbildern, ausgesetz die keinen grund hat:vik:


 
Tiermedizin studiert???#q


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@flo

ne das brauche ich dafür nicht studieren.brauche ja nur in der realität sehen wie ich den fisch halte und was passiert wenn ich ihn wieder schwimmen lasse so wie die hechtangler es auch häufig tun als vergleich wenn sie den fisch mit einem kiemengriffgelandet haben!!!!wenn es so schlecht wäre würden so viele fische verenden meine güte....


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Also solche Postings, wo man als "hirnlos" bezeichnet wird oder einfach "fresse halten", das geht einem runter wie Öl!

Das ist fast so schön zu lesen, wie es schön ist hier zu sehen wie es bei einigen mit dem Respekt vor der Kreatur Fisch bestellt ist. Oder Einsichtigkeit.


----------



## goeddoek (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schön, das ihr verschiedenen Meinungen habt - das ist die Grundlage für 'ne Diskussion.

Schade - das ihr nicht gelernt habt, wie Erwachsene zu diskutieren.

Und ab hier wieder schön freundlich, nicht wahr ?

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

*sofareinschieb*

*hinsetz*

"schatz! bring mir mal ein Bier!"


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @flo
> 
> ne das brauche ich dafür nicht studieren.brauche ja nur in der realität sehen wie ich den fisch halte und was passiert wenn ich ihn wieder schwimmen lasse so wie die hechtangler es auch häufig tun als vergleich wenn sie den fisch mit einem kiemengriffgelandet haben!!!!wenn es so schlecht wäre würden so viele fische verenden meine güte....


 
Kann man nicht vergleichen, sonst wäre es auch das selbe wann Glas und wann Metall bricht. Habe hier keine Partei ergriffen, nur wenn du eine Aussage als "hirnrissig" darstellst solltest du auch bergründen können, warum sie so hirnrissig ist. Das geht allerding nur an Hand anatomischer Fakten. 

mfg Flo


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@wicked walley

na denn zeige doch einsicht und gebe zu das dein post mit der kritik blödsinn war!!|supergri:vik:

naja der klügere gibt nach ich höre auf weil recht habe ich sowieso!:m


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Schade - das ihr nicht gelernt habt, wie Erwachsene zu diskutieren.g



#h Ich fühle mich davon jetzt aber wirklich nicht angesprochen.

Bin kein bißchen unfreundlich gewesen. #c


----------



## don rhabano (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Aufhören zu streiten oder soll ich eure Eltern holen gg 
@Zanderlui kritisier Kritiken nicht
@Walleye ich teile zwar zum teil deine Meinung, jedoch wirst du die Leute dadurch auch nicht zum "besseren" Griff überzeugen....

ich will euch nicht kritisieren  nur den Streit beenden-hat doch kein sinn (genau wie einen C&R vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen)


----------



## Maok (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hat noch jemand zufällig Barschfänge zu posten???  Wär ma ne Abwechslung.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Zanderlui (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

ja am weekend werdeich welche posten!!!
irgendwann müssen die lümmels ja mal raus ausm großen see.kann ja denn nochmal ein bild rein stellen von dmeinem 50er den ich beim eisangeln gefangen habe passt nämlich zu den post auf den ersten seiten wo der ganz dicke aus teich geholt wurde da.mein barsch war nämlich auch enorm dick und habe so einen seit dem nie wieder gesehen!


----------



## Hai2 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Was haltet ihr von back to topic?|rolleyes


drei leute ein gedanke...war zu sehr mitm lesen beschäftigt...^^


----------



## fishingchamp (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Es ist doch total schwachsinnig ausgerechnet auf mich einzureden.
Das Gewässer ist ein kleiner Weiher in der Stadt, in dem ein toter Fisch wenigstens von einem der Angler gesehen werden müsste! Die einzigen toten Fische, die gesehen wurden, waren ein kleiner Zander während der Zanderschonzeit und ein kleinerer Barsch im Frühling.
Ich glaube nicht, dass der Griff den Fischen schadet und deshalb wende ich ihn auch an.
Viel schlimmer finde ich es, wenn man einer Fische im Dreck fotografiert und das teilweise auch dann, wenn sie danach wieder rein "dürfen".
Da wird dann nicht gemeckert und bei den zahllosen Schlachtplatten im Raubfischänge-Thread wird auch nie was gesagt. Man findet auch einige Bilder von Barschen in der 35+ Kategorie, die dann wagerecht gehalten werden und bei den das Maul total überstreckt wird. Da wird ebenfalls nichts gesagt, aber da wo ein Jugendlicher mit, meinere Meinung nach, schönen Barschen ankommt, da würgt man dem sofort eine rein!

MFG
Felix


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@fishingchamp: hast ne PN!


----------



## Honeyball (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@WickedWalleye
Du hast auch ne PN und zwar mit einer Warnung von mir.
Nochmal ganz klar und deutlich für alle hier und in anderen Threads:

*Hört endlich damit auf, Fangmeldungen und Fangfotos bis aufs letzte auszudiskutieren und zu kritisieren!!! Wenn Euch irgendwas daran stört, dann macht das mit dem Ersteller per PN aus und nicht mit öffentliche Anfeindungen, Kritiken etc.*
Wir Mods und die überwiegende Mehrheit aller Nutzer im AB freut sich über Fangmeldungen und Fangfotos und möchte dies auch weiterhin tun können.

@fishingchamp:
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du trotz dieser Anfeindungen auch weiterhin hier Deine Fangfotos reinstellst. Solltest Du dann wieder mal derartig angemacht werden, wende Dich bitte vertrauensvoll an uns. Dazu reicht es aus, wenn Du im linken Teil des Beitrags auf das Warnschild für "Beitrag melden" klickst. Wir bekommen dann sofort eine Information und werden denjenigen ggf. zur Rechenschaft ziehen, wenn dies nötig ist.
(Dies gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen, die mit derartiger Anmache nicht einverstanden sind.)


----------



## fishingchamp (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ich glaube, dass das Thema für WickedWalleye und mich erledigt ist!
Die Pn war total freundlich verfasst und ich werde mir seinen Rat zu Herzen nehmen und meine Bilder hier trotzdem weiter posten.
Und hier ein Bild von einem "nur" 32 cm langen Barsch, der sehr schön war und früh morgens auf einen Megabass-Wobbler auf Sicht biss. Der Fisch würd doch auch schön presentiert, oder?


----------



## Maok (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schöner Barsch!  Weiter so!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Der Fisch würd doch auch schön presentiert, oder?



#6 Ja!


----------



## don rhabano (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Perfekto!!!


----------



## Maok (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@ fishingchamp
Hab Dich zur IG Barsch-Stalker eingeladen, sozusagen als kleines Friedensangebot! #h 

WickedWalleye und ich (und bestimmt auch die anderen) würden uns freuen, wenn Du mitmachen würdest! 

@ Honeyball
Finde Deine Reaktion etwas überzogen, WickedWalleye zu verwarnen, da er meiner Ansicht nach nix verwerfliches geschrieben oder getan hat.

Grüße und Petri allen Barsch-Stalkern!

Maok


----------



## Fischpaule (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@Geo7
Na das ist doch mal ein richtiger Prachtkerl, Glückwunsch #6







Honeyball schrieb:


> *....** und nicht mit öffentliche Anfeindungen, Kritiken etc.*


 |kopfkrat, Anfeindungen, sollte es überhaupt nicht geben, auch nicht per PN - aber das du hier selbst eine Kritik jeglicher Art verbieten möchtest, finde ich unglaublich - wenn es sich, wie in einigen Fällen (nicht direkt auf dieses Thema bezogen) um Tierquälerei handelt, dürfte eine Kritik nicht nur angebracht sein, sondern sollte unbedingt erfolgen!!!

#h


----------



## Maok (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> @Geo7
> Na das ist doch mal ein richtiger Prachtkerl, Glückwunsch #6
> 
> 
> ...



|good: Ganz meine Meinung!!! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Scheinbar wieder einer dieser Threads, der in nicht allzuferner Zukunft geschlosen werden müssen wird, weil sich wieder einige nicht beherrschen können und ihre Privatstreitrereien hier meinen austragen zu müssen und/oder meinen, ihre Meinung sei die allein seligmachende und alle anderen haben sich danach zu richten....

Dauert nicht mehr lange, wenn das hier weiter Offtopic geht....


----------



## minden (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

......back 2 Topic


----------



## Maok (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nettes Fischli! Petri! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Schuschek (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri an die Barschräuber!

Mein 44er Barsch vom 7.6.2008


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo und Petri zu euren Prachtbarschen!

Und möchte nochmal anmerken, daß der Dickbarsch von Schuschek bilderbuchmäßig gehalten wird, so muss das sein!


----------



## Maok (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@ Schuschek
Dir auch nen fettes Petri! 

Und möge der Barsch mit uns sein!!! 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Hai2 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri an alle Fänger! Wirklich schon nen paar geile Stachelritter dabei... ich hatte leider wegen des Abiturs nur begrenzt Zeit und musste feststellen, dass ich n Barschsuchti bin...
Elbe, Fulda ( nen ü40er da verloren ) und die holsteinische Seenplatte stehen auf dem Programm...


----------



## Zanderlui (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

hier nun etwas verspätet aber wie versprochen der barsch den ich 2008 beim eisangeln erwischen konnte in einem kleinen waldsee.qualität ist nicht sehr doll da ich mit handy das orginalfoto abfotografiert habe um es auf den rechner zu kriegen!!!barsch war 50cm lang und 2200g schwer war auch sehr hochrückig und passte knapp durch eisloch das wir mit einen bohrer gebohrt hatten!gebissen hat er auf einen vertikal pilger!

am samstag war ich auch nicht auf barsch los da der wind zu stark war um mit dem boot raus zu fahren  somit auf hecht geangelt an einem kleinen see aber auch 0 erfolg.


----------



## megger (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Konnte am Wochenede auch zwei für mich grosse Barsche verhaften, beide auf Wobbler. Der eine ist 28, der andere 38 cm lang.


Petri

Megger


----------



## bassking (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> @maok und fischpaule: |good:
> 
> @thomas und honeyball: was ist verkehrt daran, wenn man jemand darauf hinweist wie man einen fisch etwas schonender handhaben kann?
> sorry fürs offtopic aber würde mich schonmal interessieren



Off Topic on:
Hallo- daran ist gar Nichts verkehrt- im Gegenteil...eine reine Meinungsäußerung...wohl aber im falschen Thread gesagt.

Wicked hat Recht mit seinem Posting- der Unterkiefergriff ist bei dicken Barschen - erstrecht in waagerechter Position- nicht das Wahre.
Hängend geht es geradeso.

Vielleicht kann man ein eigenes Thema dazu eröffnen, damit Dieses hier entlastet wird...
Off topic off:
 Minden- mal wieder einen geilen Barsch verhaftet- was hatte er denn?

Konnte auch wieder einen dicken Barsch fangen- dieses mal beim Zanderangeln als Beifang im Rhein- ein gutes Kilo bei ca.42cm...und dick, wie zur Laichzeit :l

Ich hoffe, der Barsch laicht nächsten Winter nocheinmal erfolgreich ab |rolleyes
Ansonsten gab es die letzten 2 Versuche noch etwa 12 Barsche im Vereinssee- nix Dolles, bis 30cm...aber aus glasklarem Wasser.
Gruß,

Bassking #h


----------



## fishingchamp (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Heute in der Früh hat es wieder gerappelt.
Doller Drill und der gleiche 43er wie letztens.
Dieses mal aber auf einen Arnaud 100 DD in Ayu.
Der Drill an der Fantasista Yabai war besser als letztens an der leichteren Fantasista Red...:q

Das Foto ist leider sch***e, weil ich alleine unterwegs war.
Als Befang gab es noch 4 Zanderle. Keine Schniepel mehr, aber auch nicht besonders. Alle so zwischen 50 und 60 cm.


----------



## Zanderlui (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

petri heil kann man da nur sagen !!!


----------



## Maok (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Von mir auch nen fettes Petri!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## dodo12 (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin,
von mir auch ein dickes,fetes Petri zu diesen schönen Barschen. Besonders der 50ziger , aber natürlich auch alle anderen.
:vik:


----------



## bewillknevill (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin,
 hab es jetzt nach langer Zeit geschaft mal nen dicken Barsch zu fangen der über 40 ist!!!:q
FREU MICH:vik:


----------



## bewillknevill (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

und das beste ist nachsten tag noch mal am teich gewesen und was soll ich sagen nochmal:q:q


----------



## minden (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



bassking schrieb:


> Minden- mal wieder einen geilen Barsch verhaftet- was hatte er denn?


 
Nabend die Dame#h

Hatte ich nicht gemessen,...hab ich mir irgendwie abgewöhnt, aber schön sah er aus:k

Petri zu deinen ü40er


----------



## fishingchamp (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Heute morgen konnte ich wieder einen schönen Barsch fangen. Stolze 42 cm.
Der "kleine" biss auf einen 11 cm langen Husky Jerk.
Außerdem fiel noch ein ca. 28-29 cm langer Barsch auf den Husky herrein.

Hier der größere der beiden:


----------



## alex82 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hier zwei #h


----------



## Maok (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schöne Barsche habt Ihr da gefangen, Leute! Dickes Petri!!! #6

Grüße

Maok


----------



## MuggaBadscher (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Konnte heut meinen ersten Barsch über der 30cm Hürde fangen. Mit genau 40 cm hab ich jetzt auch gleich die 40er geschafft #6
http://img115.*ih.us/img115/6158/img1294xi5.jpg

http://img165.*ih.us/img165/219/img1295vn1bz2.jpg


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zum neuen PB-Barsch!


----------



## MuggaBadscher (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Danke!!!
War mein 2ter Barsch in diesem Jahr! :q


----------



## Sarein (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri an all die Fänger der schönen Barsche. Echt Klasse! :m

@MuggaBadscher
Was für ein wobbler ist das da im Maul des Barsches? |kopfkrat


----------



## MuggaBadscher (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Der Wobbler ist von Lucky Craft und heißt "Staysee".
Das Stahlvorfach und die geflochtene haben ihn anscheinend nicht wirklich gestört.|rolleyes


----------



## Waagemann (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zu den geilen Barschen#6!

@MuggaBadscher, ist das Wasser dort trüb?


----------



## MuggaBadscher (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nope ist zur Zeit ziemlich klar :g


----------



## Seele (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Mein Vater und ich haben hute unseren PB hochgeschraubt, er einen mit 41 und ich einen mit 39cm. Für dieses Gewässer schon beachtlich, da selten solch Große gefangen werden.


----------



## honeybee (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Heute gabs mal einen Mittelwasserbarsch mit 38cm

http://img372.*ih.us/img372/876/img0600xu0.jpg


----------



## Maok (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@ seele und honeybee

Petri zu Euren schönen Barschen!!! #6 

Bei uns anner Weser lassen die Großbarsche irgendwie noch ziemlich auf sich warten. WickedWalleye und ich hatten je erst einen End30er, die anderen waren höchstens 30. Aber wird bestimmt noch besser dieses Jahr (hoffentlich... ).

Grüße

Maok


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo Jana,


das nenn ich doch mal ne Geräte-Einweihung! #6 Petri Heil!

Der könnte von Größe und Statur auch gut aus der Weser stammen.


----------



## Maok (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo Jana,
> 
> 
> das nenn ich doch mal ne Geräte-Einweihung! #6 Petri Heil!
> ...



Ja, das stimmt allerdings. Oft sind die bei uns (wie Du weisst) aber noch viel buckliger, wegen der Wollhandkrabbendiät.  

Grüße

Herr Forellenschreck


----------



## honeybee (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo Jana,
> das nenn ich doch mal ne Geräte-Einweihung! #6



Na das denk ich doch aber :q

@Maok

Die Barsche lassen sich hier auch sehr betteln. Konstant gut fangen? Ja das war voriges Jahr mal so. (vielleicht wirds ja noch)

Nichtmal kleinere Gestreifte erwischt man. Wenn ich heute nicht noch auf einen ASP Jigging Spinner umgewechselt hätte und mal aus jux im Mittelwasser probiert hätte.....wärs nix mit der Geräte Einweihung geworden.

Ich habe dann zwar gezielt den Bereich in einem größeren Radius beackert, es wollte aber keiner mehr beissen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Witzig, daß der aus dem Mittelwasser kam.

Ich hatte immer die Theorie, daß die Barsche aus der Tiefe diese pechschwarzen "Zanderaugen" aufsetzen (wg. Wasserdruck? Um besser Hell/Dunkel unterscheiden zu können?) und die Barsche aus dem Flachwasser ihre ganz normalen gelben Augen haben ...

So viel dann zu meiner Theorie ... :q


----------



## Maok (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Man weiss es nich...

Muss halt weiter beobachtet werden. |bigeyes

Grüße

Maok


----------



## honeybee (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Witzig, daß der aus dem Mittelwasser kam.
> 
> Ich hatte immer die Theorie, daß die Barsche aus der Tiefe diese pechschwarzen "Zanderaugen" aufsetzen (wg. Wasserdruck? Um besser Hell/Dunkel unterscheiden zu können?) und die Barsche aus dem Flachwasser ihre ganz normalen gelben Augen haben ...
> 
> So viel dann zu meiner Theorie ... :q



Naja diese Theorie mag schon richtig sein. Der Geselle hatte nämlich Untermieter in Form von Karpfenläusen und befand sich evtl. auf Beutezug.

Er hat etwa in 5-6m Wassertiefe gebissen. Die Stelle ansich hat so zwischen 11 und 13m.

Im Uferbereich zog ein Schwarm Brut vor meinen Füßen entlang (dort ist ne Art Mauer) und weil ich nunmal neugierig bin und es mich interessierte hab ich mal den Kescher rein gehalten....

http://img72.*ih.us/img72/3294/img0587il6.jpg

Das wird mal ein schöner :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Süss! :k


----------



## Maok (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Dauert aber wohl noch ein bischen, ein ganz kleines bischen... 

Wenn er dann groß genug is, kannste ihn in etwa so #a an Land ziehen. 

Vielleicht wird aus ihm aber auch Fischfutter! |bigeyes 

Muss halt aufpassen, der Kleine (oder die Kleine? ).

Grüße

Maok


----------



## räuberhotzenplotz (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

was für ein jungfisch ist das?


----------



## Nelson (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Barsch


----------



## honeybee (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Nelson schrieb:


> Barsch



FALSCH

Das ist ein Zander gewesen.....ca. 2,5cm groß


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Nelson schrieb:


> Barsch



Barsch ohne Streifen?


----------



## Jaws (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Süss! :k


 

|sagnix


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Jaws schrieb:


> |sagnix



Wie jetzt? Ist doch zum verrecken niedlich so'n tuffeliger-putzeliger-flauschibauschi-Babyzander! Den will man doch sofort knuddeln!!!  :v           

Ja hast recht, peinliches Posting. |rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden


----------



## Nelson (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

offentsichtlich nicht so peinlich wie meins :q


----------



## fishingchamp (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

:q

Ich habe heute wieder den gleichen 43er gefangen. Dieses Mal auf Popper.
Außerdem gabs noch 4 weitere Barsche und einen, der ausstieg.
Hier ein Bild von meinem allerersten Popperbarsch und das Bild des 43ers!


----------



## Maok (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schön, schön!!! #6 Nette Fischlis! Und dann auch noch auf Popper! Geile Sache!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## porscher (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

der kleine auf dem bild ist ein BARSCH! schaut euch das abgerundete maul an.beim zander läuft es spitzer zu.die typischen barschstreifen bilden sich später aus.


----------



## Zanderlui (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@porscher

da stimme ich zu das spitze maul für einen zander fehlt.
und die fehlenden streifen sind wohl damit zu erklären das er in einem hellen gefäß schwimmt-wenn man die in einen weißen eimer tut sind nach einigen minuten auch die streifen weg und sie wwerden insgesamt heller die fische da sie sich ihrer umgebung anpassen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Deshalb sind die Fische aus glasklaren Alpenbergseen auch durchsichtig


----------



## Nelson (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Na dann habe ich mich doch nicht verkuckt :q


----------



## Maok (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin zusammen!

Hab auch endlich ma wieder nen einigermaßen vernünftigen Barsch erwischen können (schwimmt wieder)! :g

38 cm lang, gefangen in der Unterweser auf 9 cm Sandra in grün/glitter.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@Maok: Ist doch garnicht so schlecht geworden, konnte auf dem Display kaum etwas sehen!

Nochmal Petri!

Nächstes mal bin ich aber wieder dran!


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

schöner fisch !

Petri Heil  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingchamp (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri!


----------



## barschzocker1961 (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@ fishingchamp du  fängst ja einen dickbarsch nach den anderen PETRI HEIL womit angelst du denn???? illex,salmo?? ich habe mal eine frage an dich ich möchte gerne mit den baitcast fischen anfangen kannst du mir was empfehlen??? ich wollte mir erst eine rolle kaufen und erst zu weihnachten die passende rute da ich noch eine skelli besitze die rolle kann so 200€ kosten MFG BARSCHZOCKER


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schön hochrückig Maok!
Petri! 

flo


----------



## BasterHRO (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hey Leute,
hab auch noch ein paar Barsche für euch , die ich in der letzten Zeit beim Drop-Shotten erwischt habe.#6


----------



## honeybee (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

War heute auch mal wieder für ein Stündchen los. Herausgekommen ist dieser Bursche

http://img154.*ih.us/img154/3205/img0708lk9.jpg

Hatte dann noch leider einen super Biss auf 3"BigHammer versemmelt


----------



## Maok (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



honeybee schrieb:


> War heute auch mal wieder für ein Stündchen los. Herausgekommen ist dieser Bursche
> 
> http://img154.*ih.us/img154/3205/img0708lk9.jpg
> 
> Hatte dann noch leider einen super Biss auf 3"BigHammer versemmelt



Na, das is doch was! Schöner Fisch! #6


----------



## BasterHRO (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zum Stachelritter, auch wenn er in diesem moment seine Stacheln nicht zeigt...|supergri#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri! #6


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri Jana, netter Barsch!

mfg Flo


----------



## honeybee (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

So, dann will ich mal vom gestrigen Abend berichten :q

Mir war gestern so, als müsste ich mal ne neue Stelle ausprobieren, wo ich schon immer mal Uferangler sitzen gesehen hatte.

Also ab ins Auto und den vermeintlichen Weg entlang gefahren. Da dachte ich mir noch "Sch..ße, ganz schön eng hier" Dann kam ein Schild "Anlieger frei" und danach ein "Sackgasse".

Nix weiter dabei gedacht und halt gefahren. Auf einmal stand ich mit meinem Schiff von Auto vor einem Gartenzaun. Grüne neune....rückwärts da wieder raus, ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Also Wenden in 30 Zügen :q und zurück.

Plan B hatte ich schon zurechtgelegt, da ich keine Lust auf eine Irrfahrt hatte. Doch dann kam mir der Blitzgedanke......fix Telefon zur Hand, ein bischen blabla und fragst mal wo der Weg ist um an die begehrte Stelle zu kommen. Gesagt getan und mir wurde geholfen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun ersteinmal ne Stelle gesucht, wo ich das Auto abstellen kann und dann bin ich ersteinmal gelaufen und gelaufen. Wie kommste da nun runter, mit deinem kaputten Fußzeh? (Nagelbettentzündung aua)

Augen zu und durch, mindestens 5x in den Brombeeren hängen geblieben aber die Rute immer schön hoch gehalten, doch der Fußzeh nahm mir das trotzdem übel.

Am Wasser angekommen Lage gepeilt......schwachsinn, da gabs nix zu peilen, war nämlich Ententeich. 

Mit Gummi ersteinmal den Grund etwas abgeklopft um festzustellen, das diese Stelle Hängerfrei war.....welch Wunder.
Und einen ABU Droppen 12g Firetiger drauf und schon hing der erste Steifling.

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/795/img0710fb7.jpg

Ahja, schöne sache, so kanns weiter gehen. Nächster Wurf und aufeinmal machte sich meine Tasche selbständig und rollte so schön gen Wasser. Grüne neune...Rute in der Hand, Tasche retten und da schwammen sie........meine Zigaretten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nu stehste da, mitten im Wald, haufen Mücken und nix zu rauchen....egal es lief ja gut an, also weiterfischen.

http://img295.*ih.us/img295/3678/img0711fx7.jpg
http://img244.*ih.us/img244/5134/img0713et0.jpg

Fast jeder Wurf brachte Fisch und wenn es den nicht gab, gab es zumindest ein paar anstubser.
Doch irgendwann wollten sie den schönen Firetiger Spinner nicht mehr. Da hab ich dann umgesattelt auf den alt bewährten Colonel und siehe da.....das Spiel ging von vorne los

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/2180/img0714vo8.jpg
http://img244.*ih.us/img244/2511/img0715qs8.jpg

Ich hatte ja immer noch die Hoffnung auf einen größeren |bla: aber irgendwie wurden die immer kleiner. |rolleyes

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/8587/img0718ua7.jpg

Lange Rede kurzer Unsinn......ich habe in ca. 2 Stunden weit über 30 Barsche gefangen. Die Großen waren nicht dabei, aber auch die kleinen haben mir den Abend versüßt.

Auf Gummi ging absolut gar nüscht.


----------



## Stefan6 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri Jana,schöner Bericht.#h


----------



## eddyguru (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri Jana! Schöner Bericht#6

Das mit den Kippen kann ich als Raucher nachvollziehen.Ich glaube,ich wäre erstmal zum Kiosk gefahren.|supergri

gruß


----------



## honeybee (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



eddyguru schrieb:


> Das mit den Kippen kann ich als Raucher nachvollziehen.Ich glaube wäre erstmal zum Kiosk gefahren.|supergri



Mir gings ja eigentlich nur darum, die Mücken fern zu halten :q 
Kiosk? Da war nur Wald und Getier.....

Der nächste Zigarttenautomat war gute 25 Minuten mitm Auto entfernt. Nene....so dringend wars dann doch nicht |supergri


----------



## Maok (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Na, da kann ich mich nur anschliessen: Petri Jana, zu Deiner tollen Barschstrecke!!!

Das mit den Zichten hätte mich auch hart getroffen... |uhoh:

Grüße

Maok


----------



## eddyguru (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Da war nur Wald und Getier.....


 
Für so ne Landschaft beim Angeln,würde ich auch auf die Stängel verzichten!!
Warum muss ich nur in ner Großstadt wohnen....#q#q


----------



## mokki (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Bei uns trauen sich im Moment auch nur die Barsche an die Gufis.
zander sind nach wie vor Mangelware.
Aber diese Jungs sind ja auch sehr hübsch, gelle?


----------



## Maok (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



mokki schrieb:


> Bei uns trauen sich im Moment auch nur die Barsche an die Gufis.
> zander sind nach wie vor Mangelware.
> Aber diese Jungs sind ja auch sehr hübsch, gelle?



Is richtig!!!! :q Petri!


----------



## alex82 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zu euren Barschen,hier ein 44er von heute morgen:m


----------



## Angler-NRW (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nicht schlecht, Herr Specht...Petri heil :m


----------



## Bobbycar87 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zu den vielen Barschen, vor allem der 44er ist ein herrlichen Tier :m


----------



## Maok (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Jo, nen 44er is doch schon ma was!!! Fettes Petri! :m

Grüße

Maok


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Digges Ding! Petri Heil.


----------



## honeybee (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zum 44iger #6

Weils mir gestern an der Stelle so gut gefallen hatte, bin ich vorhin nochmal fix hin um nach dem rechten zu schauen :q

Hier mal ein paar von wieder einigen....

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/599/img0719il0.jpg

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/6880/img0720ko9.jpg

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/2787/img0721bd4.jpg

http://img244.*ih.us/img244/3563/img0722gf9.jpg


----------



## Maok (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Und nochma Petri, Jana!!! #6

Langsam werd ich etwas neidisch... Will auch Gestreifte |uhoh:

Ach, ich werde mich einfach in Geduld üben, im Herbst kommen dann die wirklich großen (hoffentlich...).

@ WW
Deiner neuen Signatur kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen! 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## discobarsch (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

also ich bin auch so richtig neidisch!

womit fangt ihr denn im augenblick?
ich habs letztens mit dropshot vom ufer versucht, jedoch ohne erfolg!

petri an alle, zurecht stolzen, fänger!


----------



## honeybee (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



discobarsch schrieb:


> womit fangt ihr denn im augenblick?



Eigentlich ganz simple :q
Mit nem Silber-Reflex Spinner in unterschiedlichen Größen 

Manchmal schlägt Blech den Gummi um Längen


----------



## Maok (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz simple :q
> Mit nem Silber-Reflex Spinner in unterschiedlichen Größen
> 
> Manchmal schlägt Blech den Gummi um Längen



Dat is richtig! #6


----------



## fishingchamp (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Der 44er ist schon richtig geil!
Aber auch Petri an dich, Jana, zu der tolle Strecke!
Heute morgen hatte ich leider nur die Masse und gleich will ich es dann nochmal auf die Klasse mit größeren Wobblern probieren!

MFG
Felix


----------



## alex82 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Gute Idee @ Champ, ich fang momentan nur noch auf  Arnaud 110F, und das bei über 10 m Tiefe. Sogar Squirrels werden verschmäht. Auf Ds geht nur Kleinzeugs unter 25 cm.
Petri zur Strecke Jana.


----------



## Scherny (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zu den wunderschönen Barschen!


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hab letzte Woche Sonntag n paar Exemplare verhaften können, zwar nicht die größten, aber mit 20 St. war es von Anzahl her okay!


----------



## fishingchamp (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri!
@Alex

Jetzt geh ich heute doch nicht mehr. Schade...
Aber dafür gehe ich die nächsten beiden Morgende und Morgen Abend!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=50626


----------



## alex82 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

So,bin grade wieder vom See zurück. Gibt leider nix großartiges zu vermelden. Obwohl exakt die gleichen Bedingungen wie gestern herrschten#c ein paar konnte ich aber dennoch überlisten. Das ist der größte von heut#t


----------



## Maok (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri allen Fängern!!! #6

@ alex
Schönes Drillfoto! 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## fishingchamp (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Topwater ist schon was geiles, ne?!
Ich war heute Morgen auch wieder net. Sieht so aus, als wolle der Wettergott mir die letzten 1 1/2 Tage, die mir hier zum Fischen bleiben, zerstören.:v


----------



## alex82 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Danke |wavey: Ja das hat schon was wens Wasser auf einmal kocht hinterm Köder#6


----------



## alex82 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

#h
Ich hab wieder einen ganz vernünftigen erwischt heute.
Ca 35 hatte der Bursche|rolleyes


----------



## just_a_placebo (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Der ist ja gerissen!! :q
Wollte sich deinen Wobbler bestimmt nur mal aus der Nähe ansehen, oder ner Kleinbarschschule zeigen wo sie die Flossen von zu lassen haben. Und dann: "Autsch Ahahah"


Petri!

Wir hatten heute nur wieder kleiner...

flo


----------



## alex82 (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> _Der ist ja gerissen!!_ :q
> Wollte sich deinen Wobbler bestimmt nur mal aus der Nähe ansehen, oder ner Kleinbarschschule zeigen wo sie die Flossen von zu lassen haben. Und dann: "Autsch Ahahah"
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich wohl überhört#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Der ist ja gerissen!! :q
> Wollte sich deinen Wobbler bestimmt nur mal aus der Nähe ansehen, oder ner Kleinbarschschule zeigen wo sie die Flossen von zu lassen haben. Und dann: "Autsch Ahahah"



Ich schätze du meinst er war nicht ganz regulär gehakt. Aber am Maul, also hat er vielleicht auch nur beim Biss den Köder leicht verfehlt, die sind ja manchmal recht übereifrig. Sowas kann man sich ja nicht immer aussuchen, aber ich denke das war auch keineswegs böse gemeint von dir.

Petri zum Barsch @Alex! #6


----------



## Maok (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@ Alex
Petri zum 35er! :m

@ nairolf
Witzig, das mit dem Lütten!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

war gestenr den tag am main und wollten paa aale und barsche

aale war nur einer aber barsche sehr viel kleine auf wurm
der größte war der
http://www.myimg.de/?img=13072008106ba977.jpg


----------



## just_a_placebo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ist doch klar Wicked, war auch nur ein Späßle...
Passiert doch immer wieder mal, dass sie auf den Wobbler beißen und man ihn dann beim Anschlag von außen erwischt.

flo


----------



## Maok (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin zusammen!

War gestern ma wieder ne Runde Barsch-Stalken! 

Bericht gibt es hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2131027&postcount=3330

Grüße

Maok


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: meld mich auch mal im Barschtrööt...*

Petri den stolzen Barschfängern:m

Dieser 34er...
http://img61.*ih.us/img61/359/barsch34cmec8.jpg
und seine anderen Kollegen haben am vergangenen Donnerstag auf Salmo Boxer gebissen... 

denn der ist einer meiner lieblingswobbler für Barsch in der Havel:g. 
Aber leider ist mir der gute am Montag, nachdem ich kurz vorher noch einen 60er Hecht mit gefangen habe in einer Steinpackung abgerissen...:c
aber der hat zu lebzeiten stets gute Arbeit geleistet und sein Geld auch verdient#a


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Echt schöner Barsch, Petri!


----------



## Maok (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schöner Barsch und schönes Foto! #6

Salmo Boxer also... Muss wohl auch ma angestestet werden, das Teil! :g


----------



## FischAndy1980 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

der Boxer hat ein wilden lauf und die Barsche stehen drauf#6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Siehe Foto^^41cm und 800Gramm auf Löffelblinker im Baggersee


----------



## Maok (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schöner Barsch! :m

Aber haste das Foto nich auch noch ne Nummer größer? 

So kriegt man ja Augenaua. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ich liefer mal ein Paar bilder nach

War da zum Angelurlaub bei meiner Freundin und hab diese da aufm Lap Top.....war auch schöner Drill gewesen,deswegen mag ich Barsche so =)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

http://www.imgimg.de/uploads/S7300640998858e3JPG.jpg


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petrio schöner Fisch


----------



## Clown (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo Spezis,

was für Köder verwendet ihr? Wurm? Wobbler? 

Danke


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ich gehe mit Kleinen Spinnern und Löffelblinkern auf Barsche.......Mit Pose hänge ich Wurm dran und Zupfe die Montage dann Stück für Stück!Wenn ich auf Grosse Barsche aus bin,so rüste ich immer auf Grundmontage und lege einen Köfi aus...Meist fingerlange Barsche oder Rotaugen.Wobei der kleine Barsche als Köfi meiner Meinung nach der Beste ist.


----------



## Bobster (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo #h
Ich bin Freitag, Samstag und Heute immer abends für 3-4 Stunden auf Barsch unterwegs gewesen.
Diese kleinen Gremlins haben wirklich toll gebissen.
Da keine wirklich großen dabei waren, durften sie alle wieder schwimmen. Interessanterweise brauchte man nur in die Jungfischschwärme der Weissfische werfen. Unterhalb, in 1-2 Meter Tiefe standen dann die Barsche und haben sich bei Bedarf den Bauch an den Jungfischen an der Öberfläche vollgeschlagen.

Hier sind meine zwei fängigsten Mini Wobbler von diesem
Wochenende

Bobster


----------



## Clown (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hey,

war gestern und vorgestern auf Barschpitsch... Glaube, dass wir eine neue passion von mir.... Hatte sogar zwei Hechte am Band... Zwar keine großen 50er. Die gingen auch gleich wieder schonen zurück, aber an ner 10er geflochtenen und ner 2,1m leichten rute echt toll... Hatte schöne Barsche dabei 35er und ein 40cm er... Und jede Menge Fingerlange.. Mein Köder war ein "Tormentor 50mm von Abu Garcia", wenn man den Jiggt, dann geht er echt verdammt verfürerisch..


----------



## fishingchamp (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Erst seit 2 Tagen wieder im Land und schon konnte ich heute wieder nen schönen Barsch von 39-40 cm (nur an die Rute gehalten und nachher nachgemessen) fangen.
Er biss auf nen Sammy 85 in weiß.
Außerdem hatte ich noch nen Kamikazeschniepelbarsch auf Arnaud 100 F.
Insgesamt hatte ich 4 Bisse auf Topwaterbaits und konnte dieses Mal nur einen landen.
Leider habe ich heute richtiges Pech gehabt.
Einer der Fische wäre locker mein neuer Pb gewesen. Er war so gute Ende 40 (so 47-48 cm).
Leider hatte ich die Bremse zu leicht eingestellt und die Schnur verlor kurz Spannung.
Ich hätte Kotzen können.
Erst gestern riss mir ein riesen Graskarpfen beim Barschangeln ab. Dafür konnte ich 8 kleine Barsche fangen.
Pech muss man haben......
Die Chance auf einen Ü45er werde ich sicher nicht so schnell wiederbekommen.


----------



## barschzocker1961 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

na fishing champ erstmal petri heil und wie war so dein urlaub???


----------



## barschzocker1961 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

oh sorry hab dich auseinnander geschrieben #q#q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri Heil@ FishingChamp Schönes Tier!Ebendso viel Glück an alle anderen:m:m


----------



## Maok (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zu den Barschen, fishingchamp! Und schade um den neuen PB-Barsch...

War der Graskarpfen aussen gehakt oder hat der richtig genommen?

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Zanderlui (6. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

wie siehts aus keiner mehr einen barsch zu vermelden????#c


----------



## alex82 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Doch  :m
Hier ein 44 er von gestern. Ein Stück neben mir hat der Fischer ein Stellnetz eingeholt. Was ich dort für Barschbrocken gesehen habe, lässt meinen Fisch ganz schön lütt aussehen|bigeyes


----------



## Maok (8. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schöner Barsch! Petri! :m


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

war vorhin ca 2 Stunden auf Barsch angeln um die neuen Wobbler einzuweihen...

hier die beiden größten von heute
Barsch1
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/2105/barsch1rx2.jpg
Barsch2
http://img134.*ih.us/img134/4960/barsch2vd5.jpg
von insgesamt 6 Barschen+Fehlbisse und mini Rapfen.  Ärgerlich das sich nach 4 Barschen bei einem hänger schonmal der erste Wobbler für immer von mir verabschiedet hat:c


----------



## discobarsch (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

petri!
tolle fische.

ist immer argerlich wenn bei denn ersten würfen die köder gleich flötten gehen, schlimmer wärs wenne auch noch als schneier nach haus gegagen wärst!!!


----------



## grintz (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zu den Stachelrittern ! 
Zu den Köderverlsusten: Auch Raubfische wollen angefüttert werden... #6

Grüße


----------



## Onkel Tom (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri Andy, schöne Fische!

Ich habe hier auch noch einen 33er von meiner heutigen Bootstour. Er ging auf einen Salmo Perch!

http://img144.*ih.us/img144/3046/barschaufperchiixc9.jpg


----------



## fishingchamp (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nachdem ich gestern schon mit einem Daniel an einem See fischen war und wir über 70 Barsche fingen, traf ich mich heute mit einem weiteren Daniel, der jetzt schon zum dritten Mal bei mir in Köln am Rhein zu Besuch war. Er kommt eigentlich aus Bayern am Chiemensee und ist im Moment bei seiner Freundin in Bonn.
Wir fischten viele verschiedene Stellen ab und was soll ich sagen.:q
Neben drei kleineren Barschen zwischen ca. 25-30 cm, etlichen Fehlbissen und ein paar Aussteiger konnte Daniel einen 46er fangen.
Ein sehr geiler Drill am UL-Casting-Gerät ( Megabass Toothpick 3-12 Gramm Wurfgewicht und Steez 103H)!!!

MFG
Felix


----------



## Hai2 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Super Fische!!! Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri dank und Petri zurück an die Barschfänger... der 46er ist eine schöne klamotte von Barsch#6. 

Ich war heute wieder unterwegs mit meinen letzten neuen Salmo Boxer und konnte damit noch 4 Barsche wie gestern bis knapp mitte 30 fangen. 

Danach ist auch dieser Wobbler in ein Hinderniss unter Wasser geraten und das gleiche passierte wie schon gestern:c. 
Nun werd ich mir wohl beim nächsten mal andere "billige" Drillinge für die Wobbler besorgen müssen, die sich bei einem hänger wenigstens mal aufbiegen lassen... oder halt andere Sprengringe|rolleyes.


----------



## Rotzbarsch (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Beim feedern ist der Barsch immer ein willkommener Beifang.Hab bei mir im Vereingewässer ne gute Stelle gefunden wo man am späten Nachmittag mal eben in 15 Minuten 10 Barsche auf Sicht mit nen Wurm am Haken kriegt.Macht echt spass.:m


----------



## eddyguru (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moinsen,

ein DICKES Petri allen Fängern.

War eben mit nem Kumpel auch an einem unserer Vereinsseen.

WAHNSINN!!!

Um 14 Uhr angekommen und sofort drückten Dickbarsche die Brut ans Ufer.|bigeyesDas Spiel ging die ganze Zeit so weiter.Immer wieder dicke Brummer am jagen.

Nach ner halben Stunde und meheren kleinen Barschen der erste Dicke.Maßband leider vergessen,aber ich denke mal so mitte 30 hatte der Gute.








Nach ner stunde und zahlreichen Barschen von dieser Größe,









hatte mein Kumpel nen ca.15cm Barsch dran und plötzlich kam von unten nen guter Brocken und griff den gehakten Barsch an.Ich sofort ausgeworfen und hing der Gute.Schätze mal er hatte seine 40:vik:















Das waren geile zwei Stunden.Gleich gehts wieder los!:q:q:q

gruß

Eddy


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin Eddy,


mann, sind das geile Moppels! Petri! #6

Deine Schätzungen kommen gut hin, wobei ich die rein vom Foto her sogar noch ein paar cm größer eingeschätzt hätte.

Aufjeden fall sau gut genährt, die Biester!


----------



## Felix 1969 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Prospekt!Sehr schöne Barsche#6
Petri Heil den Fängern


----------



## jannisO (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@eddyguru,

dickes PETRI zu den schwarz rot gestreiften #6

War heute auch los auf diese feine Fische. Kenne da an meinem Lieblingsgewässer bei bestimmten Wasserstand auch einen supi Platz. Sah sie im klaren Wasser stehen aber es war nichts zu machen. Probierte jeden Kunstköder aus, sie wollten einfach nicht


----------



## eddyguru (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nabend,

danke Leutz!!!

Waren dann gerade nochmal für ca. 3 Stündchen am See.Naja,wat soll ich sagen?????|supergri
Einer unserer geilsten Angeltage die wir bis jetzt hatten!!!
Bin froh,dass ich heute mal nicht an unserem Boot gebastelt habe(wie die letzten 2 Wochen)!!
Mein Kumpel und meine Freundin waren auch wieder mit.Mein Kumpel ist eigentlich so nen richtiger Carphunter.Er hatte von früher noch nen Flying Lure dabei.Dat Ding hat abgeräumt wie die Feuerwehr!!|bigeyes|bigeyesWir führten nebeneinander die Köder und meine Dropshotties wurden nicht beachtet.Aber auch ohne Fl..... fingen wir alle super Fische.Wobei ich glaube,wieder dat Glück gehabt zu haben nen 40+ zu erwischen.|rolleyes
Maßband wieder vergessen.Nun die Pics:



















































gruß


----------



## Sinned (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schöne Fänge! 
Aber sage mal, wie fischst du genau den Flying Lure? Damit der spielt muss der ja ohne Spannung hinab sinken, dabei verpasst man doch die ganzen Bisse, oder?
Hab jetzt auch sowas in meinem Kasten gefunden und bisher noch nicht wirklich Erfolg mit gehabt. Wäre schön, wenn du ein paar Worte zu der Anwendung verlieren könntest.
Danke!


----------



## eddyguru (11. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@ pimp up.......

Hi,

mein Kumpel hat den Köder gefischt.Er hat seit Monaten keine Spinnrute mehr in der Hand gehabt.Hat den Lure immer wieder in kurzen rucken angehoben und bei recht schlaffer Schnur absinken lassen.#cdat lief!!

gruß


----------



## Waagemann (12. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schöne Stachelritter wurden in letzter Zeit gefangen PETRI!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri an die Barsch-Hunter


----------



## eddyguru (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nabend Leutz,

meine Süße hatte heute die super Idee fischen zu gehen.Super Entscheidung fand ich.:m
Sie hat mir auch mal wieder gezeigt,wo der Hammer hängt!
Viele Barsche konnten wir überlisten.
Mein Größter|uhoh::









Kurz danach knallte Miriam mir diesen fetten 47er vor die Linse:
















Schönen Abend noch!!

gruß


----------



## maesox (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

*Respekt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Petri!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## actron (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri Eddy....

nur du könntest nen bissel freundlicher schauen.... 


denn...


Schönes Mädel, schöner Barsch..... = Schöner Angeltag...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Boah sie hats drauf...........:vik::vik:


----------



## fishingchamp (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Woah! Geiles Teil, der Fisch!:vik:
Ne hübsche angelnde Freundin wünscht sich wohl jeder Angler.

Ich konnte heute endlich meinen ersten 40er Rheinbarsch fangen.
War ein tolles Drill am leichten Tackle!:q


----------



## honeybee (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri Eddy

Was soll man dazu sagen....wir Frauen habens eben drauf :m
Deswegen.....extra dickes Petri Deiner "Süßen" #6


----------



## actron (14. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Muss ich zustimmen, die Jana knallt auch Barsche ohne ende wenn man sich ihre Fänge anschaut ... :q 

Vielleicht komm ich im Septermber mal bei Dir vorbei Jana, wollen sehr warscheinlich ne woche an die Bleiloch....


----------



## eddyguru (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Mahlzeit,

Danke Leutz.
Heute Morgen gings wieder los.Bei Sonnenaufgang lief es eher verhalten.Dann lief es aber ganz ordentlich.Einige knappe 30er und einen Guten.Köder,mal wieder Flying Lure#t.Trau ich mich ja schon fast garnicht zu schreiben.









@Jana

Ja da hast du recht!Aber ich freue mich über ihre Fische meistens mehr,als über meine.Und ich finds immer prima,wenn man Frauen mit der Angel am Wasser sieht.#6Kommt immer öfters vor.

@ Champ,Dickes Petri zum ersten 40+ Rheinbarsch!!

gruß


----------



## Gorcky (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Sehr coole Stachelritter!! Petriiiiiii:vik:


----------



## Zanderlui (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

wünsche auch ein dickes petri an die stachelritterüberlisterprofis!!!manman was ein wort!!!:vik:


----------



## Waagemann (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri @eddyguru + Freundin#6#6#6!Bei uns regnets leider schon seit heute früh|uhoh:!Aber ich werd trotzdem gleich mein Glück probieren!

mfg daniel


----------



## maesox (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

*Petri!!!Bei Euch läuts ja richtig dicke!!!!!#6#6#6*

Und wieder auf Flying Lure´s!!|bigeyes|bigeyes

Bei mir verotten die Dinger im Schrank!!!!


TL
Matze


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ja, ich hab auch noch welche... 
Aus lauter verzweiflung habe ich da kleine banana-jigs reingesteckt und übern Grund gejiggt. Ist dann halt mit normalen tubes zu vergleichen..

also Petri!! 

flo


----------



## maesox (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@Flo

Man läßt eben nichts aus!!#6

Werde die Flyings aber demnächst mal wieder zu Wasser lassen!


TL
Matze


----------



## fishingchamp (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Was ist den bitte bei euch los...:m
Ich fange ja im Moment gut Barsch, aber bei dir läufts ja genial!!!#6
Fang noch ein paar schöne!
Meist dauert so etwas nicht allzu lange und dann ists wieder vorbei.


----------



## KölnerAngler (15. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



actron schrieb:


> Muss ich zustimmen, *die Jana knallt auch Barsche ohne ende:q* wenn man sich ihre Fänge anschaut ...
> 
> Vielleicht komm ich im Septermber mal bei Dir vorbei Jana, wollen sehr warscheinlich ne woche an die Bleiloch....


 
:q:q:q:q:q Na wenn das mal kein Tatütata wert ist!!!!! :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hab heute auch noch zufällig eine Katzen, Dackel und Kleinkinder fressende Bestie gefangen^^...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Man man geile Fische hier.Is ja nur zu beneiden.
Peeeetrii an alle


----------



## actron (16. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



KölnerAngler schrieb:


> :q:q:q:q:q Na wenn das mal kein Tatütata wert ist!!!!! :q:q:q:q:q



wenn ich das jetzt so lese, kann ichs gar net glauben, dass ich sowas geschrieben hab...

|kopfkrat


----------



## maesox (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo,

kann nichts Besonderes vorweisen.
Heute Morgen gabs vier Halbstarke auf Spinnerbait:
http://img353.*ih.us/img353/3507/img1355qc6.jpg
http://img174.*ih.us/img174/8445/img1356gb4.jpg
TL
Matze


----------



## Ariba100 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ich war heute auch auf Barsch unterwegs. Unter anderem kamen diese beiden Exemplare zum Vorschein. (released)
Der zweite hatte heftige Verletzungen auf beiden Körperseiten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo Matze,


petri zu den Spinnerbait-Barschen!

Es geht also doch! Ich hab beim letzten Mal einen Barsch von ca. 25cm verloren, der hatte sich vermutlich im Spinnerblatt festgebissen und war nicht gehakt. #c

Was für ein Spinnerbait ist das?

Ach so, natürlich auch Petri an die anderen Barschhunter!


----------



## ExoriLukas (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin ,
will mich auch mal zu Wort melden
war gestern am See mit spinner auf Döbel unterwegs
Hab jedoch ' nur ' 10 kleinere Barsche überlisten können .
Gruß Lukas


----------



## barschzocker1961 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

ich habe gestern (an meinem geburtstag|rolleyes) 5barsche mit softjerk gefangen fotos habe ich keine gemacht wollte sie so schnell wie´s geht releasen muss nochmal los meine neue baitcast kombi testen ein ü40 wartet|supergri

mfg barschzocker1961


----------



## barschzocker1961 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

ihr denkt auch nur ans eine|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## eddyguru (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moinsen,

Petri Leute.Schöne Barsche.

Ich hatte am Sonntag nen richtig Dicken vor meinen Händen verloren.#dDarauf musste ich eben nochmal los.Es waren zwar nicht mehr so viele,aber alles gute Fische ü 30cm.Dieser war der Größte









gruß

Eddy


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zu den schönes Barschen!


Ich hatte gestern mal, seit langen wieder, nen richtig fetten dran.
ca. 4m vor dem Ufer konnte ich ihn kurz an der Oberfläche sehen und dann ausgeschlitzt!
Mit deutlich über 40cm, dachte ich erst es wäre ein mittlerer Hecht und sonst wollte auch nichts beißen.

Naja, ich hoffe ich seid erfolgreicher!

flo


----------



## eddyguru (21. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin,

schade Flo um den dicken Ausschlitzer!

War eben auch mal wieder nen kleinen Trip machen.Die Beißfreude lässt langsam ziemlich nach.Es werden immer weniger Gestreifte,aber die Fische die beissen haben gute Größen.Drei +30er und diesen 42er.








gruß

Eddy


----------



## Jaws (22. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

petri eddy... wird langsam echt zeit das ich mal mitkomme...


----------



## eddyguru (22. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Jaws schrieb:


> petri eddy... wird langsam echt zeit das ich mal mitkomme...


 
Danke.
Ich hab nächste Woche Frühschicht,dann werde ich wieder angreifen.Wenne Zeit hast,sag bescheid.Schein besorg ich dir.Oder vielleicht dieses WE.Miriam wollte nochmal los.Steht aber noch nit fest,vielleicht gehts auch nach NL.

gruß


----------



## Jaws (22. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

sonntag könnte evtl. ein paar stündchen klappen! müßte ich aber auch noch mit der guten holden abklären!
in der woche geht auch, muss ich nur immer frühzeitig abklären wie die situation auf
der arbeit ist!
vielleicht können wir ja ein kleinen zwischenevent einräumen!
sprich, kurz die üblichen verdächtigen fragen und uns sonntag spontan treffen!


----------



## Angler-NRW (22. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Vermelde zwei Barsche in der Einheitsgröße 31 cm und einen (gleiche Größe) kurz vor der Landung verloren. Unzählige Bisse von kleineren auch noch gehabt. Köder war ein Mepps Aglia Rot Größe 5. Deshalb wahrscheinlich auch die Fehlattacken der Minis.
Leider keine Pics, weil Handy vergessen.


----------



## fish - hunter (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo und Petri an Alle bisherigen Fänger.

Ich konnte gestern, also Freitag Abend gegen 20:15 in unserem Vereinsgewässer, dem großen Montiggler See
 einen für mich besonderen Fisch überlisten. 
Gebissen hat er auf einen 10 cm langen flachlaufenden dreiteiligen Wobbler in unmittelbarer Nähe eines ins Wasser 
gestürzten Baumes.

Der Forellenbarsch hatte satte 46cm bei einem Gewicht von knapp 2 Kg.


----------



## Hechtchris (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo petri zum Forellenbarsch !

Werden die nicht eigentlich gar nich so groß ?

Warum sind die bei euch im Gewässer ? #h


----------



## discobarsch (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

petri zum forellenbarsch! kenn ich gar nicht! sieht aus wie so ein amerikanischer schwarzbarsch!?!

ich hatte heute auch glück und kann mich endlich hier mal, leider ohne foto, einreihen:
mein bisher grösster barsch: 37cm
gebissen auf einen colonel Z diabolo, kupfer mit roten streifen, #3

gruss


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hallo petri zum Forellenbarsch !
> 
> Werden die nicht eigentlich gar nich so groß ?


 

Na dann klick mal


----------



## Checco (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Dann mal Petri zum Forellenbarsch, schönes Tier!
Verdrängt diese Art eigentlich unsere heimischen Barsche oder kommen die gut nebeneinander oder miteinander klar?
Würd mich mal interessieren, ist ja keine heimische Barschart.


----------



## fish - hunter (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo,

also wir haben sehr viele originale Barsche. Somit kann ich mit reinem Gewissen sagen die vertragen sich prächtig. 

Aber die Beschreibung auf der Wikipedia Seite ist hart, das wusst ich nicht, das werden ja richtige Biester.

Petri an Alle


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

is das nich n largemouth?


----------



## Checco (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist ein Largemouth doch ein Forellenbarsch, wenn die heimischen Barsche und die Forellenbarsche gut miteinander können ist das eine schöne Sache.


----------



## lsski (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ich hatte heute 26 stück auf Einser Mepp´s Leider waren sie Alle ein wenig klein.......auf zweier Mepp´s wollte keiner Beißen.
Na Ja ist fieleicht noch zu früh im Jahr nächsten Monat vieleicht.

LG Jeff  |wavey:


----------



## fish - hunter (23. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> is das nich n largemouth?



Ich kann dazu nur sagen, der Namen trifft es voll. Auf meinem zweiten Bild sieht man ja was und so ein breites Maul haben normale Barsche nicht. #d
Mit dieser Röhre verdrückt der ordentliche Fische, ich habe bereits seinen Mageninhalt inspiziert, da war ein gut 15cm Fisch.

Grüße


----------



## fish - hunter (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo an Alle, 

wie schauts denn aus? Keiner mehr einen Barsch gefangen?

Ich war gestern am See, und neben einem untermaßigem Hecht (50cm) konnte ich diesen Selbstmordgefährdeten Riesen erlegen. ( Foto im Anhang)|rolleyes 

Grüße


----------



## fishingchamp (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Forellenbarsch=Blackbass und Largmouth... 
Hast du den in Deutschland gefangen? Wäre dann ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang!

MFG
Felix


----------



## safe667 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

der kollege is mir beim zanderangeln aufn  kopyto gegangen...
http://img171.*ih.us/img171/2997/barschhh800ej0.jpg
petri heil  allen hier


----------



## fish - hunter (29. August 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@safe667 
Petri zu deinem Beifang, wenns bloß immer so laufen würde.



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Forellenbarsch=Blackbass und Largmouth...
> Hast du den in Deutschland gefangen? Wäre dann ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Fang!
> 
> MFG
> Felix


 

Nein den hab ich nicht in Deutschland sondern in Südtirol/Italien gefangen. Was aber von der geographischen Lage nicht sehr viel Unterschied macht.#d

Wie ich schon vorher in diesem Thema gesagt habe, ist dies der erste den ich sehe in userem Gewässer. 
Anglerkollegen sagen allerdings wir hätten viele davon.|rolleyes

Ungewöhnlich oder nicht, ein sehr schöner Fisch, und sehr geiler Drill.#6

Grüße


----------



## Maok (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin zusammen!

Hab auch ma wieder nen vernünftigen Barschfang zu vermelden. Konnte vorgestern anner Unterweser einen Barsch von ca. 35 cm auf einen Salmo Perch 8F PH fangen. Nach dem Lösen des Hakens is er mir dann allerdings aussen Händen gerutscht... 





Großer Barsch und kleiner Barsch. 

Ich weiss, ich seh nich besonders glücklich aus auf dem Foto, war es aber. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## eddyguru (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri Moak!Schöner Barsch.

gruß

Eddy


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nochmal Petri, mein Freund! #6

Der war echt moppelig. Und der Abend hat sich ja ausnahmsweise mal ein wenig gelohnt. Mal sehen ob wir heute auch n paar Dickbarsche zu sehen kriegen!


----------



## Maok (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Danke für die Petris! 

Was heute angeht, ich bin wie immer optimistisch! :vik:

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin ihr Barschspezialisten, euer Rat ist gefragt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=136132


----------



## Arbun (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

So, hab endlich auch mal was größeres gehabt, kurz vor 9:00 nen Barsch mit knapp 32cm auf Texas-Rig... #a

konnte vorher auch nen 60er Hecht überreden vor meinen Füßen den Köder zu kosten, hat ihn aber leider sofort ausgespuckt, schmeckte wohl zusehr nach Schuhsohle... :v daher hat der Haken (off-set) gar nicht erst gegriffen! |uhoh: War aber auch nicht auf Hecht aus...

Der Barsch war aber sehr schön, ein ebenso großer ist ihm beim Drill gefolgt (futterneid |bigeyes), an der Stelle waren aber auch Hunderte von etwa 5-10cm Barschnachwuchs... wird also auch zukünftig noch mehr davon geben! :vik:

Rute: Colmic Master-Spin 2,40m 15-45g und Rolle: Shimano Sonora mit 22er Stroft Mono. #6
Gewässer: Altrheinarm

Gruß und Petri, Arbun


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri! #6

Schön hochrückig, das Bärschlein!

Aber gemessen hast du schon etwas großzügig.


----------



## Maok (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Dickes Petri zum Barsch!!! :m

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Lenkers (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

hatte am Sa auch nen paar hübsche ... auf 4er Mepps bzw 5cm Kopyto


----------



## Arbun (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@Lenkers: Die sind echt hübsch, dickes Petri!

Kopyto muß ich auch mal probieren, bei mir haben sich die "Dicken" glaub ich auf kleinbarsch als Beute eingestellt (gibt da so viel von...).


----------



## Svenno 02 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri!

Bei mri klappt das im Moment noch nicht so, aber vll dieses Wochenende!


----------



## Lenkers (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

erfolgreiche Köder variieren von See zu See, mal ist es noch der 2" Fin´s Fish dann der Kopyto (gedeckte Farben) dann aber immer wieder der Spinner (bevorzuge Mepps Aglia Größe 4 und Abu Mörrum)
Der 4er Mepps wirkt natürlich sehr selektiv auf die Fischgröße. Am Samstag waren es dann auch 4 Hechte um 60 und der eine Barsch - dafür kein Kleinkram.
Habe auch wiederholt größere Köder (auch Wobbler) geteste, aber zur Zeit noch ohne Erfolg. Die gute Barschzeit kommt ja erst noch.
Petri


----------



## skatefreak (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Tolle Barsche!!

@arbun : Genau so ist es bei mir im Moment

Hab neulich zwei schön ~30er mitgenommen hatten beide ca 4-5cm lange Bärschlein im Bauch ...

Hab am Sonntag noch einen 30er gefangen...

Wollt ihr n Foto?? Find das immer so kompliziert das hierreinzustellen -.-

Petri Heil


----------



## stanleyclan (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

was ist eigentlich ein kopyto?


----------



## Stefan6 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich ein kopyto?


 
http://www.germantackle.de/Gummikoeder/Relax-Kopyto-Gummifisch:::3_8.html  Die da.#h


----------



## stanleyclan (9. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

danke !


----------



## Lenkers (12. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

War dann heute mal wieder für ne Stunde ... vom Dicksten häng ich mal nen Foto ran.
Was mich allerdings wundert, ist der Umstand, dass der 2" Fin´s Fish in dem See immer noch der Bringer ist. Selten mal was auf DS fast immer am Jig erfolgreich. 
Jetzt müssen die doch langsam mal nen größeren Happen wollen, oder ?

hejdå Lenker


----------



## fishingchamp (13. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Der lässt sich doch schon sehen!
Petri!

Bei mir werden sie im Moment nicht deutlich größer als 30 cm...
Ich weiß zwar wo auch die größeren sind, aber da sind auch die 30er, die scheinbar schnell sind!#q

Hier könnt ihr im wieder Berichte übers Barscheln lesen.

MFG
Felix


----------



## Ariba100 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ich verstehe nicht warum man den Barschen beim Fotographieren den Kiefer ausrenken muss? *So* sehen die Bilder für mich sehr häßlich aus.

just my 2cents


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (13. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Ariba100 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man den Barschen beim Fotographieren den Kiefer ausrenken muss? *So* sehen die Bilder für mich sehr häßlich aus.
> 
> just my 2cents



Ist doch ein ganz normaler Griff, wie soll man den denn sonst präsentieren?


----------



## skatefreak (13. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Tolle HP hast du da Felix!!!
Mach weiter so...


----------



## Lenkers (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Ariba100 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man den Barschen beim Fotographieren den Kiefer ausrenken muss? *So* sehen die Bilder für mich sehr häßlich aus.
> 
> just my 2cents


 
wichtig ist natürlich, dass Du mit dem Rest der Hand den Körper stützt ... nen Barschmaul bekommst´ste so eigentlich nicht ausgerenkt.


----------



## GuidoOo (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

hab auch einen =)
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/6517/p1020216at0.jpg
http://img146.*ih.us/img146/p1020216at0.jpg/1/w640.png


----------



## skatefreak (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@reason of death: Geiler Barsch und richtig tolles Foto mit richtig ttolllen Farben


----------



## Berserker91 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hab jetzt auch mal vor gezielt auf Barsch zu angeln.
Hatte diese bisher nur als Beifang.
Aber die schmecken enfach zu gut.
Wo sind zb gute Plätze wo man den Barsch antreffen könnte und was ist der beste Köder.
Tau oder Regenwurm oder doch lieber Kunstköder?

LG


----------



## GuidoOo (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

also ich fang meine großen barsche im MOMENT mitten aufm see  völlig komisch...is aber so xD
normalerweise sind sie dort anzutreffen, wo kraufelder,platos sind...oder wie bei mir gleich 3 sachen auf einmal...einlauf in einen fluss, krautfeld und plato 

als köder gehen natü auch tauwürmer, meine erfolgsgaranten sind aber vibrax-spinner in gr1-4 oder mepps spinner -gr5!
auch gut bei mir sind kopytos in geld-rot in 5cm...
allg beißen sie bei UNS eher auf aggressive FARBEN!


----------



## donlotis (14. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo,

hier mal ein schöner Barsch, gefangen am Samstag um 6.30 morgens auf Spinner... #6
















Gruß Don


----------



## loki73 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

na das ist doch mal ein barsch |bigeyes

fettes petri


----------



## Matthias87 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Wollte mich auch mal hier mit einem barsch melden

32er Barsch gefangen in einer wirklich glasklaren Kiesgrube mit gutem Barschbestand und ohne Hechte.

Gefangen habe ich den Barsch auf einen Hellgie in Arkansas shiner der als trailer auf einem Keitech Mono Spin Jig diente der fängigste Köder im mom.

Selbstverständlich wurde der gestreifte Geselle wieder in sein Element entlassen.


----------



## MuggaBadscher (15. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@Matthias:
Petri zum Barsch!! Echt ein gelungenes Bild!!#6


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Konnte gestern auch mal wieder nen guten 46iger ins Boot holen.

Da das Boot innen wie aussen gleichermaßen naß war, sowie Digicam und alles andere auch, habe ich auf eine schickes Bild verzichtet und schnell gemacht 

http://img180.*ih.us/img180/9565/img0991kl1.jpg


----------



## Zanderlui (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

petri honeybee schön dicker brummer


----------



## skatefreak (16. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@honeybee:  wow !!! toller fisch


----------



## BasterHRO (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Achja... Barschqueen Honeybee, *geiler Fisch*!:l


----------



## Svenno 02 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Von mir ebenfalls ein dickes Petri, ich sammel mir im Moment auch Filets zusammen

Am Wochenende gehts wieder los, mal sehen ob die in Beißlaune sind, die großen Barsch!

LG Svenno


----------



## fishingchamp (18. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri!
Ich konnte heute wieder nen dicken 41er fangen.
Er biss auf nen Illex Squirrel 61.
Story und Bilder in meinem Blog!

MFG
Felix


----------



## Ariba100 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

http://img366.*ih.us/img366/4907/formn5.jpg


Kurz abgelichtet und nun schwimmt er wieder. #h


----------



## Svenno 02 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

War heute auch erfolgreich allerdings ließ die Größe zu wünschen übrig, bekam mehrere Attacken auf meinen 5 cm Wobbler, hängen blieb aber nur ein 25 cm und ein 20er Barsch!


----------



## eddyguru (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

schuuuuuuups


Von nem Kumpel heute morgen ausm Rhein.Zwar kein Riese,aber ganz nett.#6









gruß


----------



## fishingchamp (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

PUSH und Petri!

Hier habe ich einen Bericht über unser Ederseemeeting vom letzen Wochenende geschrieben.

MFG
Felix


----------



## Arbun (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zu den schönen Stacheligen, schöne Photos!:m


----------



## Maok (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Vom mir auch ein ordentliches Petri! Muss ne schöne Tour gewesen sein!

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Ostseeangler87 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Weiß jemand was von Barschen in Neustadt?


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Ostseeangler87 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was von Barschen in Neustadt?


 
Ne leider nicht, die müssten jetzt ja eigentlich auch beißen!
Sonst ruf doch beim Angeltreff an, die müssten ja gut Bescheid wissen!|wavey:

LG Svenno


----------



## Taedo (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moinsen:vik:

Vor gut 2 Wochen ist mir im ESK nen 30er Barsch an den Haken gegangen.Hatte nen 1er Haken mit Fetzen und Wurm bestückt und wollte eigentlich nen Zander locken...

Tja,nun kommt der Barsch halt hier in den Thread,das hat er nun davon  #6

Guckst du hier  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2210907&postcount=717

Petri


----------



## ... (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo!
Ich konnte heute in der Niers insgesamt 11 Barsche 15 - 36 cm + einen schönen Hecht überlisten, ich war das erste mal an dem kleinen Fluß und war sehr erstaunt, was sich dort alles so fangen läßt  Das war sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal, dass ich an der Niers war


----------



## Carpkiller07 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

So,vom letzten WE
44cm Köder:Rapala Joinded Shad Rap 7cm


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hier:
Fangmeldungsthread!

Wer über c+r, halten der Fische wie beim fotografieren etc. diskutieren will, macht einen eigenen Thread dazu auf und macht das dann dort - HIER NICHT.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.




PS:
Da das gerne immer wieder zu Diskussionen führt:
Zuwiderhandlungen werden ab hier und sofort mit einer Verwarnung mit 2 Punkten geahndet.


----------



## NoSaint (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Nur mal sone allgemeine Frage, warum haltet ihr alle die Barsche so unschohnend am Maul, erstens das schaut nicht sonderlich "cool" aus und zweitens für den Fisch gibt es auch schohnendere Arten ihn zu halten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ich glaubs ja echt nicht - Verwarnung ist raus...

Genau im Posting drüber stehts genau:


> Hier:
> Fangmeldungsthread!
> 
> Wer über c+r, halten der Fische wie beim fotografieren etc. diskutieren will, macht einen eigenen Thread dazu auf und macht das dann dort - HIER NICHT.
> ...



Wer noch eine will:
Nur zu..


----------



## NoSaint (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Sorry nochmal, hab nur die Bilder angesehen und nicht auf die Postings geachtet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Dann keine Panik und zukünftig drauf achten, was die Mods schreiben ;-))
Die Punkte sind in 90 Tagen eh weg, wenn keine weiteren dazu kommen..


----------



## Lenkers (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Besser?:q

An meiner Lieblingsstelle sind se jetzt leider nicht mehr ... es heißt also wieder suchen...


----------



## NoSaint (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

:m Gut, super!


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



... schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich konnte heute in der Niers insgesamt 11 Barsche 15 - 36 cm + einen schönen Hecht überlisten, ich war das erste mal an dem kleinen Fluß und war sehr erstaunt, was sich dort alles so fangen läßt  Das war sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal, dass ich an der Niers war


 

SChöne Barsche

PETRI

Will auch sone Rolle *schwärm*


----------



## Taedo (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Moin  :vik:

Hab doch da mal was im Netz entdeckt |bigeyes


http://espn.bassprofessor.com/photos.asp

...jaja,diese Amis


----------



## stanleyclan (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

@ Taedo: das sollen ja wahrscheinlich Barsche sein..sehen voll anders aus, die haben ja gar keine Streifen aber trotzdem ganz schöne Brocken!!!


----------



## Rhöde (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

aktuell siehts gut aus |supergri!
hier ein kleiner auszug


----------



## Taedo (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Jo...Barsche mit Hechtmäulern

Ich sach ja,die Amis  #d


----------



## stanleyclan (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

LOL *gg*


----------



## boot (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Da habe ich auch mal Bock drauf auf Schwarz Barsch,aber die gibt es ja nicht bei uns glaube ich.


----------



## Rhöde (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

ich denke hier geht es um aktuelle barschfänge 2008 ?
was hat denn eine diskussion über schwarzbarsch und so'n scheiss hier zu suchen |krach:|gr:. Stänker, Stänker |wavey:!

na, hoffentlich fühlt sich jetzt keiner auf den schlips getreten und es kommt hier nicht ein, wie so oft, hirnloser schlagabtausch zustande. 
schon mal geklärt, daran werde ich mich mit sicherheit nicht beiteiligen !


----------



## boot (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Rhöde schrieb:


> ich denke hier geht es um aktuelle barschfänge 2008 ?
> was hat denn eine diskussion über schwarzbarsch und so'n scheiss hier zu suchen |krach:|gr:. Stänker, Stänker |wavey:!
> 
> na, hoffentlich fühlt sich jetzt keiner auf den schlips getreten und es kommt hier nicht ein, wie so oft, hirnloser schlagabtausch zustande.
> schon mal geklärt, daran werde ich mich mit sicherheit nicht beiteiligen !


 Das brauchst du auch nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## silviomopp (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Also Barsche bei uns im Moment massenhaft, aber keine wirklichen Kaliber dabei.....


----------



## Rhöde (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



boot schrieb:


> Das brauchst du auch nicht |kopfkrat


 

*ha ha, da muss ich mich doch beteiligen. hat doch mit dir wieder ein beitragsjäger seinen senf dazu gegeben |bla:.*

*nochmal, hier geht es um barschfänge 2008 und nicht um irgendwelche unqualifizierten beiträge.*
*am besten du gehst mehr angeln, dann kannst du hier auch mitreden :q.*
*so, erfahrungsgemäß wirst du jetzt wieder deinen senf dazugeben, auf den ich dann wirklich nicht mehr eingehe.*
*bleib brav und allseits gute fänge :vik:!*


----------



## Taedo (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Rhöde schrieb:


> *ha ha, da muss ich mich doch beteiligen. hat doch mit dir wieder ein beitragsjäger seinen senf dazu gegeben |bla:.*
> 
> *nochmal, hier geht es um barschfänge 2008 und nicht um irgendwelche unqualifizierten beiträge.*
> *am besten du gehst mehr angeln, dann kannst du hier auch mitreden :q.*
> ...



Ich denke was unqualifiziert ist und was nicht liegt eh in jedem eigener Betrachtung.
Für mich ist ein Forum immer noch eine Plattform,wo ich mich mit anderen austauschen möchte und niemandem mit meinen "unqualifizierten Beiträgen" kleinkariert auf den Schlips treten will|wavey:
Seid ihr im wahren Leben eigentlich auch so spiessig?|kopfkrat

Sieh doch einfach beim nächsten mal drüber weg,dann musst Dich über keinen "Unqualifizierten" aufregen:m

Petri


Ps: Unqualifizierte Rechtschreibfehler bitte ich zu tollerieren


----------



## Rhöde (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Taedo schrieb:


> Seid ihr im wahren Leben eigentlich auch so spiessig?|kopfkrat
> 
> Sieh doch einfach beim nächsten mal drüber weg,dann musst Dich über keinen "Unqualifizierten" aufregen:m
> 
> Petri


 
im wahren leben spießig ? eben nicht ! und deshalb muss ich dir absolut recht geben.
wollen doch eigentlich alle nur ihren spass haben und sich wie auch immer austauschen.
nochmal, du hat *absolut* recht #6.
alles ist gut !


----------



## MOORLA (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

hi leute,

bei uns in nordhessen gehen im moment die barsche wie sau ...

also gestern habe ich bestimmt 50 stück gefangen in 2 stunden ... da war fast jeder wurrf (drop-shot) ein treffer! nur die richtig guten sind nicht dabei leider.
ich will hoffen, dass sich das noch ändert! vielleicht muss ich einfach mal versuchen mit größeren ködern zu angeln ;-)

lieben gruß
alex


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

So war vor ein paar Tagen bei Freak zum Barschfischen an der Elbe , hat auch geklappt nur die Größen waren dürftig, aber na ja die Ehre ist gerettet.








Freaks Barsch 23 cm auf Rotwurm.






Mein Barsch 20 cm auf Orange-Schwarzen Kopyto in 5 cm

Weiterhin allen Petri Heil zu ihren Fängen!|wavey:

LG Svenno


----------



## paul188 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

;+;+;+;+|bigeyes


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



paul188 schrieb:


> ;+;+;+;+|bigeyes


 
Was denn?#c


----------



## Lemmingx (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

musstet ihr die Mäuler aufschneiden um mit dem Daumen rein zu kommen? Sorry der musste sein


----------



## Lenkers (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

hier geht es um aktuelle Barschfänge ?

o.k. hier ist einer von heute (36 cm)


----------



## stanleyclan (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

schöner Barsch, aber was hat der denn hinter seine Kiemendeckeln??sieht ein biscchen eklig aus......
lg


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Lenkers schrieb:


> hier geht es um aktuelle Barschfänge ?
> 
> o.k. hier ist einer von heute (36 cm)



Petri, schönes Ding |wavey:


----------



## fishingchamp (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Was sollen das denn für Barsche sein?!
Der 36er ist aber wirklich schön.
Mir stieg heute einer in ähnlicher Größe auf einen 5,75er Fin-s an der Oberfläche aus.
Die 75er Harrison war einfach zu hart!
Außerdem gabs noch einen mit ungefähr 30 cm...
Das war alles in ca. 12 Stunden mit den Kukös am Rhein.
Und wir hatten wirklich viel an Zeug dabei!


----------



## rallye-vid (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Du, bei uns am Kanal werden die Köder nur kurz "geküßt", wenn überhaupt..

Die Barsche wollens einfach nicht......#c


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

hab gestern auch einen barsch von 30 ( geschätzt aber müsste passen) auf nen dunkelgrünen Fin-S gefangen ! ...hing nur knapp am zusatzdrilling ... beißen ziemlich spitz im moment !! ... 
auch zwei weitere bisse konnte ich nciht verwerten .. heute dann noch nen hecht von 50 .. leider überhaupt keine photos !!


----------



## jerkfreak (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ist zwar schon paar Months her, dass ich den Fisch gefangen hab, aber kam mir grad so...! War der einzige Fisch im ganzen Urlaub (kamen nicht viel zum Fischen) und ich bin trotz das es nur ein "Zwerg" war richtig stolz auf den kleinen gewesen; mein größter Bass bisher...! Köder war ein weißer 4" no action am Texas Rig...!


----------



## Lenkers (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> schöner Barsch, aber was hat der denn hinter seine Kiemendeckeln??sieht ein biscchen eklig aus......
> lg


 
Ja, nobody is perfect ... er muss damit leben - ich nicht

@fishingchamp
Danke, es ist zur Zeit nicht so leicht, wie ich es erwartet habe. Einige sonst gute Stellen laufen überhaupt nicht. 
Barsche jagen ist halt immer auf der Suche sein


----------



## Mozzer (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Freaks Barsch 23 cm auf Rotwurm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:q:q:q

Wow. Wenn die cm angaben stimmen, habt ihr ja Hände von mindestens 30 cm länge. Was für PRANKEN !!!!

#d#d#d#d


----------



## Matze- (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

ich habe mir heute auhc noch ein paar barsche gegönnt #h
allesamt aus dem rhein-herne-kanal 
sind aber nur ein paar fotos hatte noch mehr barsche nur habe ich sie sofort wieder schwimmen lassen ohne dass ich ein foto gemacht habe |rolleyes
http://img148.*ih.us/img148/1787/dsc00156hj9.jpg


http://img241.*ih.us/img241/9451/dsc00154qt2.jpg

und noch ein foto für euch 

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/3825/dsc00155kx7.jpg


----------



## boot (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Kann man Barsche nur so halten? oder auch anders?#d


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Bei mir gab es in den letzten 3 Tagen auch 6 Ü-30 Barsche (davon einer der mit 39 knapp die 40 ankratzt) und viele Kleine. Komischer Weise geht auf Kukös zur Zeit kaum was bei uns am MLK, daher hatte ich es mit Tauwurm am DS-System versucht.


----------



## Matze- (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

nein mein lieber freund die kann man nur so halten ! |wavey:|wavey:
denn ansonsten machst du die schleimhaut kaputt und ich finde dass das die schonendste art ist diese fische zu halten, denn der kiemendeckelgriff funktioniert bei diesem kaliber leider nicht 
ich bitte dich deshalb dies so zur kenntnis zu nehmen
 vielen dank
und herzliche grüße MATTES:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## silviomopp (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Dieses Thema gab es erst vor kurzem hier im Board. Wie posiere ich  richtig mit dem Barsch ?

Könntet ihr eventuell da weiter Diskutieren...weil hier nur die Fänge rein gehören und nicht die Methoden zum Barsch festhalten.. DANKE !!!


----------



## boot (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

nein mein lieber freund die kann man nur so halten ! |wavey:|wavey:...........Ok danke war auch nur ne Frage.lg


----------



## GiantKiller (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Barsch; 45cm.


----------



## jerkfreak (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Schöner Fisch! Dickes Petri von mir...!


----------



## ... (1. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



mozzer schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> wow. Wenn die cm angaben stimmen, habt ihr ja hände von mindestens 30 cm länge. Was für pranken !!!!
> 
> #d#d#d#d



#6#6#6


----------



## Lenkers (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

heute, einer von zwei ü40igern ... meine ersten ...


----------



## skatefreak (8. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

starker barsch!! petri


----------



## fishingchamp (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

PETRI!!!
Ganz so groß waren meine letzten Barsche nicht, aber zwei mit 37 und 42 cm ließen sich doch sehen also hier ein paar Bilder!


----------



## lippfried (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

an fishingchamp:


welche rute + rolle fischt Du?


----------



## fishingchamp (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Ich fische noch n paar andere Ruten, aber die auf den Bilder sind meine Fantasista Red mit meiner Biomaster 1000 08, Inkognitos Rocksweeper mit seiner Daiwa Infinity-Q 2000 und im Hintergrund seine VHF 75 mit seiner Daiwa Branzino.

MFG
Felix


----------



## lippfried (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

danke, habe die rocksweeper nicht erkannt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri an die Dickstreifenmoppeljäger! Da sind ja wieder Wahnsinns Dinger dabei! #6

P.S: Für Tacklediskussion gibt's doch ne PN-Funktion.


----------



## Tisie (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hi,



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Ich fische noch n paar andere Ruten, aber die auf den Bilder sind meine Fantasista Red mit meiner Biomaster 1000 08, Inkognitos Rocksweeper mit seiner Daiwa Infinity-Q 2000 und im Hintergrund seine VHF 75 mit seiner Daiwa Branzino.


so großzügige Eltern hätte ich in dem Alter auch gerne gehabt 

Petri an alle Dickbarschfänger!

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Ich hab letztens auch endlich die 40er Marke geknackt |rolleyes ... ich dachte schon, das wird nix mehr.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

im sund sehr große barsche...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

...dickes Petri zu den schönen Fischen...

@tisie: das gleiche habe ich auch gedacht...3 Ruten und 3 Rollen...locker 1500 Euro...;-)


----------



## fishingchamp (10. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Habt ihr an den Augen? Nicht böse gemeint, aber die drei Combos gehören mir nicht alle.
Da stehen doch Wörter wie "seine", "seiner" und "Inkognitos", oder etwa nicht?
Der Besitzer der letzten beiden Combos ist nämlich hier angemeldet und heißt hier "inkognito23".
Meine Combos sind nicht "ganz" so teuer.:m
Außerdem auch für kleinere Köder!
Wenn jemand fragen zum Tackle hat, dann ab jetzt bitte per Pn!!!
Hier passt das nicht rein!


----------



## Onkel Tom (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hallo!

Neben vielen kleinen bis mittleren Hechten am letzten Wochenende, die ja nicht hier rein gehören, habe ich noch einen schönen Winterbarsch zu vermelden. Er biss auf einen 10 cm GuFi und hatte diesen voll inhaliert!

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/1188/winterbarschaufsenioritjx2.jpg


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

schöner barsch !! voll dunkel !!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Wirklich Top gefärbt.....Petri


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Petri zum tollen "Schwarzbarsch". :m


----------



## fishingchamp (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Pass auf! Gleich kommt sicher wieder n Trottel, der dann sagt, dass dat kein "Schwarzbarsch" ist! :m

Petri zum schönen Barsch!


----------



## Tokker (26. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Tach #h

War heut auch mal nur auf Barsch.Und das ist mein bester von heut.

Gruß Tokker


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> Pass auf! Gleich kommt sicher wieder n Trottel, der dann sagt, dass dat kein "Schwarzbarsch" ist! :m
> 
> Petri zum schönen Barsch!



:q Haste recht!

Aber war kein Trottel, war nur n Spezi! 

und ich glaub der hat's auch net so ernst gemeint. 

Petri zum Barsch, Tokker!


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hey ist dat nicht nen Schwarzbarsch?


LoooooooL.


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

Hey stelld as bitte hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157063 rein, denn 2008 ist ja shcon ein weilchen


----------



## Ophidian (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*

[Svenno 02] Hey stelld as bitte hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157063 rein, denn 2008 ist ja shcon ein weilchen

Top Beitrag|uhoh:

Sollen die Boardies, die im November 08 Barsche gefangen haben die jetzt bei Aktuelle Barschfänge 09 rein stellen??????#q#q#q

Oh man oh man................................


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Barschfänge 2008!!!*



Ophidian schrieb:


> [Svenno 02] Hey stelld as bitte hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=157063 rein, denn 2008 ist ja shcon ein weilchen
> 
> Top Beitrag|uhoh:
> 
> ...



Nein, das nicht, habe ich auch nicht behauptet, aber hätte auch sein können, dass er ihn vor ein paar Wochen gefangen hat, und in dne falschen Trööt gesetzt hat, kann ich ja nicht riechen, dass er einen gut 1 Jahr alten Fang nochmal reinsetzen möchte, ist ja auch schnuppe, war nicht so gemeint ok, man muss ja nicht gleich wieder so austicken, jeder macht mal Fehler!#d|wavey:


----------

